# Post office



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I hate post offices ,why do you pay for next day delivery and it takes days to get here . I ordered some shrimp from Texas and instead of comming right here . Its in Chicago IL then it will go to Toronto then Barrie probably what a pain.  Anyway thanks for letting me vent . Thanks god my plants are comming purolator.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

You know what "UPS" stands for?

"Use Purolator Stupid"

I had our local UPS guy tell me that one.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor guys have to go through so much. What shrimp are you ordering that it has to be shipped from Texas?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Overnight delivery rarely/never happens from one country to another or in my experience it hasn't, then again sometimes using overnight delivery in the same country doesn't get it there in time.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I NEVER use UPS cross border. their brokerage fees is astronomical.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Overnight delivery rarely/never happens from one country to another or in my experience it hasn't, then again sometimes using overnight delivery in the same country doesn't get it there in time.


I'm the Service Engineering Manager for our company, and one of the area's I oversee is all of our company's shipping logistical needs.
I've learned the years the hard way what works and doesn't work with shipping items all over North America ... especially when someone says "I need it R.F.N.!"

I've narrowed delays in shipping down to 3 things usually:

*1) Type of service by that shipping company was never an option.*
ALWAYS check BEFORE you ship or have the local drop off depot confirm your desired delivery schedule. Sometimes overnight shipping is actually 2 days to some poorly serviced or remote areas, or not service at all but brokered out to another company.

*2) Missing or Improper Paperwork.*
Any missing information especially for addresses or US customs will affect delivery performance ... this includes CLEARLY written addresses that don't leave people guessing as to what it is written. Customs is bad enough on a good day, don't give them an excuse to delay your shipment due to poor paperwork.

*3) Human or Nature Error.*
Then we get to the old plain screw ups .... items such as bad weather can delay or ground cargo planes, delivery trucks, and close roads. There is also the simple human factor where someone forgets, too lazy, or miss sorts your package ... I've seen it where the package is at the depot claiming that no one was home when the "supposedly" tried to deliver.

If delivery time is critical, ALWAYS ask for a guaranteed delivery time so at least you can get your money back if it is messed up.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Overnight delivery rarely/never happens from one country to another or in my experience it hasn't, then again sometimes using overnight delivery in the same country doesn't get it there in time.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sameer said:


> Poor guys have to go through so much. What shrimp are you ordering that it has to be shipped from Texas?


I ordered some CRS.


----------

